# c'est / il est <adjectif> (que / de / à)



## Lore bat

Bonjour.
J'ai une doute: Pouquoi "*il est* nécessaire que tu prennes quelques jours de vacances" est correct?
Je pensais que la forme correct etait "*c'est* nécessaire que tu prennes quelques jours de vacances"...
Merci. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi c'est / il est + nom.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Lore bat,

En réalité, la forme théoriquement correcte est *il est nécessaire que*... Il s'agit d'une forme impersonnelle. Ce sera celle qu'il faudra privilégier à l'écrit.

A l'oral, en revanche, on dit de plus en plus *c'est nécessaire que*... même si, grammaticalement, cette forme est incorrecte. Je ne vous conseille pas de l'utiliser à l'écrit.


----------



## nbr

Toute d'abord, excusez-moi si cette question a été déjà fait. J'ai cherché le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé rien.

 Ma doute est très commune, je crois: quand est-qu'on emploi "*C'est impossible*" et "*Il est impossible*" (ou c'est difficile, c'est important, etc)?

 Je connais d'autres règles pour c'est x il est, mais pas pour des expressions comme "c'est impossible" .
J'ai déjà cherché beaucoup et trouvé des explications variés. Mais aucune explication m'aidé vraiment, car j'ai cherché chez Google les deux expressions, et j'ai les trouvés dans les mêmes contextes.
Est-ce que les deux sont également possibles? Est-ce qu'il y a des règles si je commence la phrase ou si l'expression est au milieu d'une phrase?

Merci!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Dans les formes impersonnelles, on dit 

- _*"Il est impossible/facile/difficile/important de..." + infinitif*_

- et _*"c'est impossible" tout seul*_.

Il est impossible de faire cinquante choses à la fois.

Faire autant de choses à la fois ? C'est impossible !


----------



## nbr

Merci beaucoup CABEZOTA! Je trouve que maintenant je serai au bon chemin pour choisir c'est/il est!

Diriez-vous que dans cette phrase: "Il est possible de faire monter des escaliers à une vache, mais c'est impossible de la faire redescendre" (j'ai trouvé ça dans Google, dans un site français) on a employé "c'est impossible" parce que il est déjà après "Il est"?

Une autre question:
Je connais une règle qui dit
"Il est tard" (adverbe tout seul)
"C'est trop tard" (adverbe modifié)

Mais on dit "c'est beau la vie", n'est-ce pas? Diriez-vous que dans ce cas la phrase veut dire "La vie? C'est beau."? C'est à dire, comme dans le cas de "Faire autant de choses à la fois ? C'est impossible !"?

Merci!


----------



## CABEZOTA

> "Il est possible de faire monter des escaliers à une vache, mais c'est impossiblede la faire redescendre"



Pour moi cette phrase est boîteuse ou relève d'un français relâché : Il est possible de faire monter des escaliers à une vache (!!), mais (il est) impossible de la faire redescendre.


- Il est tard > oui
- C'est tard > non (ou français relâché)

- C'est trop tard > oui = il est trop tard pour revenir en arrière, les jeux sont faits.
- Il est trop tard > oui = l'heure est trop avancée, je ne veux pas sortir, il est trop tard.

Ces deux dernières expressions ont donc un sens légèrement différent.


----------



## Agnès E.

Il faut préciser, à la très juste observation de Cabezota, que cette erreur devient de plus en plus fréquente en français, malheureusement.

Je complèterai aussi en disant que l'on ne peut pas utiliser *c'est ... que ...*

Comme : _C'est possible qu'il vienne demain_. Il faudra dire : _Il est possible qu'il vienne demain._


----------



## tie-break

Un doute m'est venu, si je disais:

C'est drôle qu'on ne parle jamais de...(il est drôle??? ça me sonne mal!) 
Mais peut-être que je me trompe!
J'ai un doute aussi pour d'autres expressions comme:
c'est chouette que  (il est chouette que??? jamais entendu)
c'est dingue que tu ne puisse pas venir   (il est dingue que?)
merci


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tes doutes sont fondés Stefano. 
Pour moi il s'agit ici d'expressions (c'est drôle, c'est chouette, c'est dingue) qu'on ne peut pas remplacer par le français plus châtié préconisé par Agnès, même si l'on met une proposition derrière.


----------



## itka

Il doit y avoir une règle quelque part  qui dit que.... 

Bon, je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'elle dit ! Mais j'ai du mal à croire que ces phrases ne soient pas françaises, on les entend tous les jours :

C'est drôle que tu me parles de cela maintenant
C'est bizarre qu'il n'ait pas compris tout de suite
C'est _dingue_ que tu partes là-bas !
C'est _chouette_ que tu viennes avec nous !
C'est curieux que je ne reçoive pas de réponse
C'est dommage que ton ami ne puisse pas t'accompagner

... et je ne vois pas ce qu'on pourrait dire à la place !

*Il est bizarre qu'il n'ait pas compris tout de suite ???? Ca me paraît.. bizarre !

Avec d'autres adjectifs, par contre, la tournure "il est... que" sonne mieux :
Il est vrai qu'il a très peu de temps en ce moment
Il est possible que nous arrivions ce soir

.... Il me semble que les deux doivent être possible... peut-être, là encore, la norme est-elle en train de changer ?


----------



## LV4-26

J'ai peut-être une explication. Les autres confirmeront ou infirmeront. Pour moi, c'est une question d'habitude de l'oreille. Nous sommes tellement habitués à entendre _c'est drôle que_ que nous finissons par trouver _il est drôle que_ bizarre. Il n'empêche que _il est drôle que_ reste la formule officiellement correcte.

Après, selon l'adjectif utilisé, le passage de _il est_ à _c'est_ sera plus ou moins entré dans les mœurs.
Par ordre de fréquence croissante dans le langage parlé :

 C'est possible que nous arrivions ce soir 
 C'est vrai qu'il a très peu de temps en ce moment 
  C'est curieux que je ne reçoive pas de réponse 
C'est drôle que tu me parles de cela maintenant 
  C'est bizarre qu'il n'ait pas compris tout de suite 
  C'est dommage que ton ami ne puisse pas t'accompagner
  C'est _dingue_ que tu partes là-bas ! 
  C'est _chouette_ que tu viennes avec nous ! 

On le voit, "_il es vrai"_ et surtout "_il est possible_" font de la résistance.

Pour _c'est dingue_ et _c'est chouette_ c'est, naturellement, le registre populaire de l'adjectif qui impose l'utilisation de _c'est_, plus relâché.


----------



## Puellam audiam

Bon soir!

J'ai envie de savoir quand on utilise "*il est* clair" et "*c'est* clair"?

Merci bien pour votre attention!!


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

Les deux sont égales mais _*il* est clair_ est un peu plus formale que _*c*'est clair_.


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ajoute qu'on peut utiliser l'expression "*c'est clair*" sans rien ajouter alors qu'on ne peut pas dire "*il est clair*".

*"Il est intelligent"  *
*"C'est clair."  *
*"Il est clair." * 
(c'est un emploi fréquent chez les jeunes surtout)


----------



## Puellam audiam

Il est intelligent. C'est clair.
ou bien
Il est clair *qu'il *est intelligent.

Il est clair+ *que* phase
C'est bien ça que vous voulez dire?

Merci!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Il est intelligent. C'est clair.*  
ou bien
*Il est clair qu'il est intelligent.*  
Mais je pense que
*"C'est clair qu'il est intelligent"*  marche aussi.


----------



## muycuriosa

A mon avis, il faut encore ajouter une chose:

Vous pouvez utiliser 'il est clair' ou 'c'est clair' (avec la différence déjà mentionnée) dans des phrases comme:
Il est / C'est clair qu'il ne viendra plus.
Ce qui est clair suit donc l'expression 'il est / c'est clair'.

Mais je pense que vous pouvez seulement dire: 
'Il ne viendra plus, c'est clair.' 
Ici, 'il est clair' n'est pas possible.
La raison en est que dans une telle phrase, ce n'est plus clair qui ou quoi est ce 'il'. Est-ce que c'est un 'il' impersonnel (ce que vous voulez)?
Ou est-ce que ce 'il' se rapporte à qc. qui est masculin, un texte par exemple?
Donc, pour éviter des malentendus, c'est seulement le premier type de construction qui est possible.

Bon, je vois que ma réponse vient un peu tard ...


----------



## Agnès E.

Il faut bien noter que _c'est + adjectif que ..._ est à réserver à l'oral. À l'écrit, il convient d'utiliser _il est + adjectif que ..._

Bien entendu, il ne faut pas confondre avec la formule d'insistance, comme : _C'est moi qui l'ai vu la première ! _qui, elle, est parfaitement correcte (et même recommandée !) à l'écrit.


----------



## o_raposo

Bonjour !

On m'a appris que l'on dit "il est interdit de...", mais "c'est interdit" :
- Il est interdit de fumer.
- Fumer ? C'est interdit.

Mais je trouve souvent pas mal de phrases comme :
- *C'est* interdit de télécharger
- Est-ce que *c'est* possible de changer le firmware ?

Ces phrases sont-elles aussi correctes ? Ou il est (c'est ) toujours nécessaire de dire "il est interdit de...", "il est possible de..." ?

Merci.


----------



## Cat'

elles font parties de la langue courante, mais il vaut mieux les éviter dans un document écrit ou face à quelqu'un qui à un niveau de langue élevé.
il y a d'autres exemple du même type:
qu'est ce que tu as dans la main? c'est des crayons.
ce type de tournure est utilisée quotidiennement mais n'est pas correcte:
il faut dire "se sont des crayons"
le "c'est" est devenu une sorte de ponctuation dans le langage courant!


----------



## itka

Comme le souligne Cat', ce sont des choses que l'on dit toute la journée, mais qui ne sont pas très élégantes. Je ne pense pas que ce soit véritablement incorrect mais plutôt à éviter.
Ce qu'on t'a appris me semble très bien :
_il est interdit de...
C'est interdit._

Dans le langage parlé et familièrement, les autres phrases sont acceptables :
_"Est-ce que c'est interdit de... ?"_... surtout si le vocabulaire est, lui aussi, d'un niveau de langue plus relâché :
_"C'est défendu de fumer, ici ?"_ ("défendu" est plus familier que "interdit")

Cat' surveille ta ponctuation et ton orthographe ! Les étrangers nous surveillent et ne nous passent rien, ils ont l'oeil !


----------



## Virtuose

Je me demande s'il y a une difference entre deux phrases ci-dessous et laquelle est plus naturelle dans la langue francaise "parlee"?

1. *C'est difficile *pour moi *de* le faire*.*
2.* Il est difficile *pour moi *de* le faire.

En plus, j'ai vu un journal avec une phrase comme celle-ci: *C'est *difficile *a *imaginer.

Effectivement ca pose deux problemes: le choix entre _C'est/Il est _(moi, je prefere en general _C'est..._) et le choix d'une preposition _de/a_.

Merci de m'eclairer.


----------



## Hellowdy

la plus naturelle est certainement la première "c'est difficile pour moi de le faire"

Quant au choix entre "de" et "à", c'est difficile à expliquer car ça sort sans réfléchir quand je parle ou écris 

Je dirais qu'en général on met "de" quand il y a un complément du verbe et "à" quand il n'y en pas, mais ça reste une supposition... donc si quelqu'un le sait mieux que moi


----------



## dicomec

On m'a appris :   C'est difficile.  Mais suivi d'un object :  Il est difficile d'apprendre l'anglais. Ou: Apprendre l'anglais, c'est difficile. 
Ça, c'est ma façon de parler, mais je ne suis pas prof.


----------



## janpol

*difficile à/de...*
Juste un exemple : je parle d'un naufragé :
1 - Qu'il ait pu survivre 3 heures dans de l'eau glacée, c'est difficile* à* imaginer.
2 - Il est difficile *d*'imaginer qu'il ait pu survivre 3 heures dans de l'eau glacée.
1 : ce que l'on imagine difficilement est énoncé d'abord et repris par "c'"; la phrase pourrait être "Qu'il ait pu survivre 3 heures dans de l'eau glacée est difficile à imaginer" ("Qu'il ait pu survivre 3 heures dans de l'eau glacée" est sujet de "est")
2 :" imaginer" est suivi d'un complément : "qu'il ait pu survivre 3 heures dans de l'eau glacée".


----------



## Le Païen

Il y a aussi cette distinction à faire: *C'est* (_ou_ ce ___ est) *___ à + INF* a un sens plutôt _passif_; *Il est ____ de + INF* a un sens _actif_. Comparons ces phrases --

Ce livre est facile à lire. / Il est facile de lire ce livre.
Cette chanson est agréable à écouter. / Il est agréable d'écouter cette musique.

Dans les premières phrases des deux paires, les sujets subissent les actions de lire et d'écouter.  Dans les secondes phrases, c'est l'inverse - les actions agissent sur les compléments.


----------



## Pinairun

Maître Capello said:


> _C'est plus difficile que je *ne* le crois._
> 
> [...]


 

Un doute éternel d'étudiante de Français:

C'est plus difficile que je ne le crois, 
ou
Il est plus difficile que je ne le crois?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jprr

Pinairun said:


> C'est plus difficile que je ne le crois,
> Il est plus difficile que je ne le crois? (du moins sans savoir ce que tu crois)


Il est plus difficile que je ne le crois  DE ......... on attend la suite


----------



## Pinairun

On m'avait appris comme cela:

_C'est plus difficile. Il faut que tu étudies..._

Il est plus difficile que .... n'importe quoi.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jprr

Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre la question.

Pour préciser ce que je disais avec cet exemple
On peut dire: 
Il est plus difficile que je ne crois *d'*étudier. (de lire ... de + infinitif)
Il est plus difficile *de* lire  *que* *de*  ... (autre infinitif)


----------



## Pinairun

Mon doute part du fait de ne savoir quand et comment  peut-on utiliser "*c'*est" ou "*il *est" suivis d'un adjectif. Je croyais en savoir mais, après avoir vu le titre de ce fil, je m'y perds. 

Tes exemples sont bien clairs:
*Il *est plus difficile *que...*
*Il *est plus difficile *de...*

Mais, pourquoi vous dites "*C'*est plus difficile* que..."*

Je pensais que cette manière d'utiliser *c'est* avec un adjectif était réservée aux affirmations comme celle-ci: "_Oui, c'est plus difficile_.", "_C'est évident."_ et que dire_ "c'est plus difficile que je ne le croît"_ était incorrect.

C'est-à-dire, 
"*Il* est évident *que* les oiseaux volent."
et
"Oui, *c*'est évident." Point.

J'ai du mal à m'expliquer bien en français. 
Je vous en remercie doublement.


----------



## jprr

Pinairun said:


> Mon doute part du fait de ne savoir quand et comment  peut-on utiliser "*c'*est" ou "*il *est" suivis d'un adjectif. Je croyais en savoir mais, après avoir vu le titre de ce fil, je m'y perds.


C'est assez compréhensible.
Le titre de ce fil est une phrase *qui cumule les difficultés*. En plus c'est une tournure assez savante et qui n'est pas employée tous les jours par tout le monde. Donc, de mon point de vue, pas la peine de perdre ses certitudes pour ça.
Dans la vie de tous les jours la plupart des gens disent : "c'est plus difficile que ce que je pensais/ croyais". C'est beaucoup moins "chic", mais tout le monde comprend, et on évite les risques de folie  



> et que dire_ "c'est plus difficile que je ne le croît"_ était incorrect.


C'est correct si on utilise le bon verbe bien conjugué : croire (je cro*i*s) et non croître (je cro*î*s) ! 
*Une phrase* *qui cumule les difficultés*!


----------



## Pinairun

D'accord, il y avait une erreur à la conjugaison que je n'avais pas vue

Mais je continue de demander, sans tenir en compte les difficultés cumulées ("ne" explétif, je suppose), si:

Est-il grammaticalement  correct dire:

_C'est plus difficile que je ne le crois_, 
au lieu de
_Il est plus difficile que je ne le crois_.

Merci à nouveau


----------



## geostan

En principe, on dit: _il est plus difficile (ou familièrement, c'est plus difficile)_ lorsqu'on introduit le vrai sujet de la phrase.

Il est (C'est) plus difficile que je (le) croyais de lire le grec classique.
Par contre, on emploie _C'est_ lorsque le vrai sujet a déjà été abordé.

J'ai essayé de lire le grec classique, mais c'est plus difficile que je ne le croyais.


----------



## robak

Bonjour!

Je viens d'apprendre que l'expression « il est dommage que » est écrite et surtout archaïque, qu'on ne parle plus comme ça. Est-ce que c'est vrai? Est-ce qu'il faut la remplacer par « c'est dommage que »?


----------



## Fred_C

Archaïque ? 
Non ce n'est pas vrai.
De toute façon cela n'a rien à voir avec le mot "dommage".
"Il est dommage qu'il soit si tard" est un exemple de phrase à deux sujets.
(Comme "il est difficile de se réveiller")
Le premier sujet "il" est appelé sujet grammatical ou sujet apparent. C'est lui qui conjugue le verbe.
Le deuxième sujet est "qu'il soit si tard" ou "de se réveiller" On l'appelle "sujet réel" même si ce n'est pas lui qui conjugue le verbe.

Il y a deux mots possibles pour former un sujet apparent : "il" et "ce".
"Il" est un peu plus élégant, vous pouvez le réservez pour l'écrit. (Mais ce n'est pas archaïque du tout)
"ce" est plus courant.


----------



## geostan

Mais on ne peut pas vraiment comparer _dommage_ et _difficile_. Le premier est un nom, le deuxième un adjectif. Il est également vrai que la forme _Il est dommage que_ est plus recherchée, mais _C'est dommage_ _que_ est courant depuis très longtemps.


----------



## timpeac

Mais ça c'est la différence entre "il est xxx" et "c'est xxx" non ? Il est difficile de comprendre pourquoi elle a..." "c'est difficile de comprendre pourquoi elle a..." - le premier est plus "correct".


----------



## Frapap

J'ai écrit "Il est beau de recommencer" mais mon chef veut corriger avec "c'est beau de recommencer".
Je trouve "c'est" plus dans le registre de la langue parlée et je ne comprends pas ce qui ne va pas dans mon "il est beau".
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Mauricet

Frapap said:


> j'ai écrit "Il est beau de recommencer"





Frapap said:


> Je trouve "c'est" plus dans le registre de la langue parlée



Virez le chef !


----------



## Fred_C

Je suis d'accord. Il faut renverser ce chef tyrannique, puisqu'il est nul.


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Je me demande laquelle de ces phrases-ci est la meilleure:

C'est / Il est difficile *pour moi* de + inf.

Ce m'est / Il *m*'est difficile de + inf.


Merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

_C'est / Il est difficile *pour moi* de + inf. _Les deux sont correctes

_Il *m*'est difficile de + inf._ correcte

_Ce m'est est difficile de + inf._ Ce me semble bizarre. Plutôt cela ou ça

J'ai une préférence pour le second type de phrase.


----------



## geostan

Lacuzon said:


> _Ce m'est est difficile de + inf._ Ce me semble bizarre. Plutôt cela ou ça



Tout à fait d'accord!

_Cela/Ça m'est difficile de + infinitif._


----------



## Olinita

Le Païen a donné de bons exemples:

Ce livre est facile à lire. / Il est facile de lire ce livre.

Mais on peut l'expliquer autrement:

1) C'est facile/difficile à lire.
"Ce" remplace un sujet concret, c'est-à-dire "ce livre": Ce livre est facile/difficile à lire.

2) Il est facile/difficile de lire QC.
"Il" est impersonnel comme par ex. dans la phrase Il faut se lever tôt. Bref, "il" n'exprime aucune personne ou chose. Dans ce cas-là, on utilise la préposition "de".
A l'oral, on remplace souvent ce "il" impersonnel par "ce" - qui est donc impersonnel aussi! A partir de là on dit aussi: C'est facile/difficile de lire QC. (mais l'infinitif a un objet ici!)


----------



## geostan

Olinita said:


> Ce livre est facile à lire. / Il est facile de lire ce livre.
> 1) C'est facile/difficile à lire.
> "Ce" remplace un sujet concret, c'est-à-dire "ce livre": Ce livre est facile/difficile à lire.



Pour remplacer un objet concret comme _Ce livre_, je dirais _Il est facile _à_ lire.


_


----------



## Lusios

Peut-être bien, dans la mesure où il est assez naturel de penser à l'auteur en même temps que l'on parle de l'une de ses œuvres.

A l'opposé, l'on dirait facilement _c'est difficile à lire_ en parlant d'un texte ou d'une œuvre que l'on n'apprécie pas ou même de toute l'oeuvre d'un auteur que l'on n'aime pas.

Je parlerais juste d'une tendance, ici, sans prétendre du tout y voir une règle.


----------



## *muguet

Bonjour a tous!
Est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre "il est facile de..." et "c'est facile de..."

J'attends vos reponses. =)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Aucune, à mon avis.
C'est plus facile (et courant) de dire _c'est facile de_... que_ il est facile de... _


----------



## OLN

Le_ Il _impersonnel _(Il est facile de..._) est une tournure plus élégante que _C'est ..._
Le sens est le même, à moins que la suite de la phrase ne cache des surprises.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

si l'adjectif est suivi d'une subordonné introduite par DE+ infinitif, que faut-il employer en français standard? Il est ou bien C'est?

Moi, j'ai toujours employé Il est+adjectif+de+infinitif (Par exemple: il est interdit de fumer/ il est interdit de prendre des photos)

En outre, j'ai toujours employé la même structure aussi bien avec  une subordonné relative (adjectif+que+ subjonctif ---> Il est important que tu ne fumes pas)

Merci de m'aider à éclairer mes doutes.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

A l'oral, les deux tournures peuvent s'utiliser.
Mais, sur une pancarte (ou à l'écrit en général), c'est la formulation "il est" que l'on rencontrera toujours.


----------



## Wasabih

À l'écrit, il est sans aucun doute préférable d'utiliser "Il est..." mais les deux variantes sont des possibilités. On pourrait remplacer tous tes exemples par "C'est...".

Si la question est de savoir ce qu'il vaut mieux employer, je dirais que "Il est..." n'est jamais trop soutenu (on ne vous le fera jamais remarquer) et que "C'est..." se situe dans le langage courant et non exclusivement dans le langage familier.


----------



## hual

Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue la structure thématique dans laquelle s'insère " il est " / " c'est ". La reprise de l'information connue se fait normalement au moyen de " ce / c' ". Par ex.: il est important que tu ne fumes pas (présenté comme information nouvelle) vs  . - Je ne fume pas. - C'est imporant que tu ne fumes pas / tu ne le fasses pas (réplique dans un dialogue).


----------



## Chimel

Pas nécessairement, Hual. On peut très bien dire "Ici, c'est interdit de fumer", sans qu'il y ait reprise de l'information. Cela me semble simplement relever d'un style plus informel (et oral) que "Il est interdit de fumer", que l'on trouvera toujours sur une annonce écrite, comme l'ont dit Snarkhunter et Wasabih.

Ton sentiment vient peut-être du fait que tu parles de la structure "Il est/c'est [adjectif] que + subjonctif" alors qu'Ilie parlait de la forme avec l'infinitif?


----------



## hual

Bonjour Chimel,

"En outre, j'ai toujours employé la même structure aussi bien avec une subordonné relative (adjectif+que+ subjonctif ---> Il est important que tu ne fumes pas)". 

Effectivement, j'aurais dû préciser que ma réponse concernait cette partie du message de Illie86, où par ailleurs, il ne s'agit pas de " subordonnée relative " mais bien de subordonnée complétive (ou conjonctionnnelle par " que ").


----------



## Tupp

Et s'il n'y a pas de nom.  e.g. Manger équilibré, c'est/il est difficile quand on est pressé.  

Je dirais plutôt "c'est", mais je ne sais pas pourquoi.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand on a une phrase du type _X, c'est/il est_ <adjectif>, le pronom _il_ n'est possible que si _X_ désigne un mot masculin. Le pronom _il_ est donc forcément *personnel* dans ce cas.

_Mon frère, *il* est intelligent. / Ma sœur, *elle* est intelligente._ (pronom personnel)
_Le chocolat, *c'*est bon.
Manger équilibré, *c'*est difficile.
*Il* est difficile de ne pas faire d'erreurs._ (pronom *im*personnel)


----------



## JClaudeK

En revanche, tu peux dire:

*Il* est difficile de manger équilibré quand on est pressé.


----------



## Mikamocha

Cependant "c'est difficile!" ou bien "c'est super" se dit très souvent. 
" Parler français? C'est simple comme bonjour!" Dans ces cas-ci, le *c'est* est aussi impersonnel alors il faut demander pourquoi employerait-on _c'est _dans ce contexte mais pas _il est._ (Il est simple comme bonjour!).


----------



## JClaudeK

Mikamocha said:


> " Parler français? C'est simple comme bonjour!" Dans ces cas-ci, le *c'est* est aussi impersonnel alors il faut demander pourquoi employerait-on _c'est _dans ce contexte mais pas _il est._


C'est exactement le même cas que _"Manger équilibré, c'est/il est difficile ....." _indiqué plus haut
Il faut dire
soit 1) " Parler français? C'est simple comme bonjour!"
soit (mais c'est moins courant) 2) "Il est simple comme bonjour de parler français."

L'expression infinitive antéposée_ (Parler français / Manger équilibré) _est impersonnelle, elle ne peut donc  être reprise que par "*c*'est".


----------



## TristánFarias

Bonjour,

a)_ Le chocolat, _*c'*_est bon._
b_) Le chocolat, *il* est bon_

En ce qui concerne la première phrase, je sais que le démonstratif peut avoir un sens d'ordre général, et qu'on pourrait la traduire par _le chocolat, en général, est quelque chose de bon. _Pourtant, dans une conversation particulière et en parlant d'un chocolat auquel on a déjà gouté, quelle phrase serait plus naturelle, a ou b ?

Bien que la deuxième me semble plus naturelle, je pense que le deux sont correctes ; pourtant je ne suis pas sûr. Est-ce que je me trompe ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## nicduf

On dirait "Ce chocolat, il est bon" car ce n'est plus le chocolat en général mais un chocolat bien déterminé.


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour! ma question porte sur le choix entre "ce" et "il" dans les phrases à sens impersonnel de type "ce/il est adjectif". J'ai lu [ce fil] mais je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la réponse.

Je m'intéresse surtout aux cas où l'adjectif s'emploie seul et il n'est pas suivi de l'infinitif ou d'une subordonnée. Par exemple,"c'est tard" et "il est tard", les deux sont possibles. Est-ce le même cas pour:
C'est bien plus bruyant que d'habitude ici.  ->il est plus bruyant que d'habitude ici.
C'est soit ensoleillé ou soit pluvieux, mais me voilà ici. -> il est soit ensoleillé ou soit pluvieux, mais me voilà ici.

?


----------



## Maître Capello

Seul un _il_ personnel (masculin singulier) est possible dans _il est_ + adjectif (sans proposition subordonnée) comme _il est bruyant_. Au féminin, on utiliserait d'ailleurs le pronom _elle_.

_Mon frère fait beaucoup de bruit. Il est très bruyant.
Ma sœur fait beaucoup de bruit. Elle est très bruyante.
Je n'aime pas cet endroit. Il est très bruyant.
Je n'aime pas cette rue. Elle est très bruyante.
J'aime bien ce bar, mais il est plus bruyant que d'habitude.
J'aime bien cette brasserie, mais elle est plus bruyante que d'habitude._

S'il n'y a pas de sujet bien défini, il faut le pronom _ce_ :
_*C'*est plus bruyant que d'habitude, ici._ 
_Il est plus bruyant que d'habitude, ici_. 

On n'utilise en fait jamais le pronom impersonnel _il_ avec le verbe _être_ suivi d'un adjectif n'introduisant aucune proposition. S'il faut un pronom neutre, ce sera toujours _ce_.



Elena_HK said:


> C'est soit ensoleillé ou soit pluvieux, mais me voilà ici. -> il est soit ensoleillé ou soit pluvieux, mais me voilà ici.


Aucune des deux phrases ne veut dire grand-chose, comme c'est malheureusement souvent le cas des exemples dans reverso…


----------



## Bezoard

Bon, ça fait un peu double emploi avec la réponse complète de MC, mais le temps que je retrouve le message qui a navigué :

_Il est bruyant/il est ensoleillé/il est pluvieux _ne conviennent pas si "il" est impersonnel.
Il faut dire, selon le contexte, _c'est bruyant/c'est ensoleillé/c'est pluvieux_ ou _l'endroit est bruyant/le temps est ensoleillé/le temps est pluvieux_ ou _il y a du bruit/il y a du soleil/il y a de la pluie._


----------



## Yendred

Pour le cas de _il est tard / c'est tard_, cette discussion aborde le sujet :
il est tard, il est tôt / c'est tard, c'est tôt


----------



## Bezoard

_Tard_ et _tôt_ sont des adverbes. La question posée concerne plutôt les adjectifs.


----------



## Elena_HK

Bezoard said:


> _Tard_ et _tôt_ sont des adverbes. La question posée concerne plutôt les adjectifs.


voilà où est la différence... merci!
C'est-à-dire "il est nuageux aujourd'hui" ce n'est pas possible?


----------



## k@t

Elena_HK said:


> il est nuageux aujourd'hui" ce n'est pas possible?


C’est possible, mais uniquement à condition que le _il _ait pour antécédent un substantif :

_Le ciel était complètement dégagé hier, mais il est nuageux aujourd’hui._
_Autant le temps était radieux hier, autant il est nuageux aujourd’hui.
Le temps / le ciel, il est nuageux aujourd'hui._
_Comment est le temps / le ciel (aujourd’hui) ? Il est nuageux (aujourd’hui)._
(Cette dernière phrase est un peu artificielle (du moins avec _temps_, avec _ciel _c'est OK) ; je pense qu’on dirait plus naturellement, _Quel temps fait-il ? > Il fait nuageux / Le temps est nuageux_.)


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Nadia pense :

_C'est affreux d'abandonner Flore seule mais, avant tout, je dois appeler à l'aide, même si je doute que la police soit efficace contre les esprits. _(a)

_C'est affreux que d'abandonner Flore seule mais, avant tout, je dois appeler à l'aide, même si je doute que la police soit efficace contre les esprits. _(b)

_Il est affreux d'abandonner Flore seule mais, avant tout, je dois appeler à l'aide, même si je doute que la police soit efficace contre les esprits. _(c)

Pourriez-vous me dire quelle variante est meilleure ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase (a) est courante et convient bien au style général de votre extrait. La phrase (b) est peu cohérente au niveau du style : _c'est X que de_ est un tour littéraire, alors que le reste de la phrase ne l'est pas. La phrase (c) est intermédiaire entre (a) et (b), mais je la trouve moins naturelle que (a). En bref, je préfère la première variante.


----------



## sapotn1967

Agnès E. said:


> on ne peut pas utiliser *c'est ... que ...*


Est-ce une règle stricte ? Toujours "il est... que..." mais pas "c'est... que..." ? Si oui, cela rendra les choses beaucoup plus faciles


----------



## Alessa Azure

À mon avis, il est possible de l'employer.

Cf. la réponse d'Itka :



itka said:


> Mais j'ai du mal à croire que ces phrases ne soient pas françaises, on les entend tous les jours :
> 
> C'est drôle que tu me parles de cela maintenant
> C'est bizarre qu'il n'ait pas compris tout de suite





itka said:


> Avec d'autres adjectifs, par contre, la tournure "il est... que" sonne mieux :
> Il est vrai qu'il a très peu de temps en ce moment
> Il est possible que nous arrivions ce soir


----------



## sapotn1967

Alessa Azure said:


> À mon avis, il est possible de l'employer.


Merci! Je rêve de trouver une règle claire et sans ambiguïté


----------



## Alessa Azure

Ah, ce n'est pas toujours possible, malheureusement...

Si vous lisez ou parlez le français, vous allez vous habituer. Continuez de poser des questions et ce sera plus clair.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'existe en effet malheureusement pas de règle simple, limpide et universelle.


----------



## Locape

On peut simplement noter que 'c'est... que...' est plus familier, et courant à l'oral, et que 'il est... que...' est plus soutenu et conseillé à l'écrit.


----------

